# Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!



## Schwedenulli (21. Januar 2006)

So oder so ähnlich hört man immer noch recht häufig die Leute argumentieren –
oder doch zumindest zweifelnd fragen.

Aber stimmt diese Aussage überhaupt noch?

Ich denke: Ganz klar *NEIN* - zumindest nicht mehr seit der Einführung des ”Teuro” in Deutschland ;o) !

Zugegeben: Wir haben hier 25 % Mehrwertsteuer auf viele Dinge. 
Aber 16 % ist auch nicht gerade wenig und ja auch sicher noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange!

Klar: Alkohol sollte man nach wie vor mitbringen, der ist – auf Grund der m.E. total antiquierten Alkoholpolitik der Schweden ( die fast alle gerne selber mal ”einen trinken” ) - hier oben immer noch total überteuert.
Aber: Alles andere bringt kaum noch jemand von Deutschland mit. Früher war es Gang und gäbe, vor dem Schwedentrip mit 500,- DM in den Aldi zu gehen und mit 3 Einkaufswagen voll Zeugs wieder rauszukommen.
Spätestens seit es hier bei uns den LIDL (soll keine WERBUNG sondern INFO sein! ) und andere ”Billigheimer” gibt, mussten ICA und Konsum Ihre Preispolitik ebenfalls überdenken – Fazit: Es wurde alles in allem billiger.
( Nur am Rande erwähnt: Qualitativ finde ich persönlich zudem viele Milch- oder auch Fleischprodukte - ausser Aufschnitt!!! - in Schweden besser! )

Benzin und Diesel war sogar im letzten Jahr billiger als in D, Tabakwaren dürften inzwischen etwa auf dem gleichen Preisniveau liegen.

Campingplätze und Häuser gibt es in *ALLEN* Größen- Qualitäts- und Preisklassen!

Viele unserer Gäste haben Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu den als Urlaubsland gängigen Südländern. Was wir da z.T. für Preise hören für 14 Tage Familienurlaub ( zumindest ohne ”all inclusive” ), das läßt uns nur mit den Ohren schlackern – und dann ist noch nicht mal jeden Tag ein Eis für die Kids drin, weil mit ab 2,50 € einfach zu teuer.


Viele dieser Gäste reden daher ganz klar davon, daß es inzwischen *sehr günstig geworden ist in Schweden Urlaub zu machen* – wobei logisch in Hartz 4 Zeiten ALLES relativ ist.

Sicher: 199,- € - all inklusive, das gibt es bei uns in Schweden wohl nicht.
Aber bringt es das denn eigentlich? – Für jemanden, der auf Natur und Angeln abfährt doch sicher nicht!? 

Und *KÖNNEN* solche Angebote überhaupt noch *GUT* sein?

Mir ist natürlich auch klar, daß eine Woche Angelurlaub mit z.B. sechs Kumpels ( d.h.: auch 6 unterschiedlichen Geldbörsen! ) einfacher zu finanzieren ist, als wenn Papa / Mama alleine für die Familie zahlen.
Dennoch glaube ich ganz sicher, daß Schweden zwischenzeitlich eine echte Alternative darstellt – GUTES hat halt auch in ”Geiz ist geil” Zeiten immer noch seinen Preis!

Was denkt Ihr dazu? *WAS* findet Ihr immer noch zu teuer / und warum?

Eure Meinung zu diesem Thema würde mich interessieren!

Schwedenulli |wavey:


----------



## schwedenklausi (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

ich buche meinen urlaub privat.
ein urlaub in bayern oder austria ist auch nicht günstiger. wenn man dann noch die angelberechtigung kaufen muß fahr ich doch lieber nach schweden oder norwegen.
schwedenklausi


----------



## Timmy (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

Ich sehe es auch so, daß Schweden nicht wirklich teuer ist!

Wir bezahlen für ein Haus in den Schären 490 Euro incl. 10 PS Motorboot!
Von einem nahegelegenen Bauernhof haben wir erfahren, daß er das gleiche verlangt (185qm).

Wüßte nicht, wo ich sowas noch fände?! 

Das können sich dann auch mal Papi und Mami leisten. Früher brachten wir die gesamten Fleischwaren noch mit (für 4 Wochen am Stück!), inzwischen kaufen wir fast alles dort.

Das Highlight war definitiv der Einkauf bei Lidl in Karlshamn, wo es frische Nürnberger Bratwürste gab|supergri ...............waren sehr lecker und billiger als bei uns!!


----------



## Dorschminister (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

Hallo,
nach unserem Schwedenurlaub im letzten Spätsommer war ich auch sehr überrascht ( positiv). Ich hatte immer noch das geunke in den Ohren das Schweden ja soooooo teuer ist ..........alles quatsch der Urlaub war nicht teurer als in Italien oder in Irland. Ich würde nicht mal mehr auf die Idee kommen mir mein Bier mit zu nehmen da ich auch die Bierpreise sehr zivil fand.
Also alles in allen kann ich nur sagen das ich jedem nur einen Schwedenurlaub empfehlen kann und man soll sich auf keinen Fall verrückt machen lassen von den ganzen negativ Schnackern.
Wer natürlich nur einen reinen Strandurlaub haben will mit Sangria aus 10 Litereimern ist auf Malle besser aufgehoben. Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Breamhunter (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

Kann auch nur bestätigen, daß kaum noch was (außer Alkohol) teurer als bei uns ist. Im Supermarkt gab es *2 pfd.* Kaffee für umgerechnet  5,- € . Hier kostet das *Pfd.* zur Zeit 4,- €. Autosprit ist mittlerweile auch auf dem gleichem Niveau. (Aber bestimmt nicht, weil er in Schweden billiger geworden ist|kopfkrat) 
In Irland sind die Lebensmittel ca. 30-40% teurer als bei uns. Hält mich aber auch nicht davon ab, dort weiterhin mein Unwesen zu treiben:q   
*Man lebt nur einmal !!!!*


----------



## THD (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

Ich fahre im Jahr 4-6 mal nach Schweden und kann den TE auch nur bestätigen, viele Preise tun sich nichts zu unseren. Wir nehmen auch fast nicht mehr von hier mit, Ausnahme: Zielwasser


----------



## Reisender (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

Ich kann nur sagen, das wir auch 1-2 mal im Jahr in Schweden weilen, bei der Schwester meiner Freundin. Da gibt es auch Lidel und andere Discounter und die Preise sind auch wie bei uns, manche auch etwas Billiger. Sprit fürs Boot und Auto sind auch wie bei uns (Teilweise auch Billiger)

Na ja wie ich mal im Winter das erste mal da war, mußte ich mir auch gleich eine neue Ausrüstung fürs Eisfischen kaufen....nach dem ich dann noch einige Kleinigkeiten haben wollte, sagte meine Freundin nur......Stop du warst Heute Teuer genug....Was ich nicht Verstehen konnte, denn ich habe nicht eine Krone ausgegeben (sie hat Bezahlt|supergri ) 

Mein Fatzit ist, das die Preise fast genau so sind wie bei uns. |wavey: 

Ach so !!! Wir sind in Tranås am Sommensee


----------



## Johann (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

@all: Jetzt macht mal nicht zuviel Werbung, sonst fahren auf einmal auch noch die vielen Ballermänner und sonstige Weltreisende hoch und es ist vorbei mit unserer schönen Ruhe da oben:q :q :q 

#h J.


----------



## schwedenklausi (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*



			
				Johann schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Jetzt macht mal nicht zuviel Werbung, sonst fahren auf einmal auch noch die vielen Ballermänner und sonstige Weltreisende hoch und es ist vorbei mit unserer schönen Ruhe da oben:q :q :q
> 
> #h J.



möchtes du alleine nach schweden ?
schwedenklausi


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

Moin!

Schön zu hören, dass Schweden so günstig ist.

War mir aber auch irgendwie klar, da ich selbst mit den 
NorgePreise zufrieden war(ausser Benzin).



@ THD 4-6mal Schweden nicht schlecht Herr Specht :q


----------



## Uwe_H (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

Was mich begeistert hat, das ist der "Dagens Rätt", das Tagesgericht, das viele Gaststätten anbieten. Eine leckere warme Mahlzeit zum Mittagessen, Salatbuffett dabei, und danach Kaffee satt und einen Keks dazu. Oft gibt es sogar verschiedene Gerichte zur Auswahl, ein Softdrink, bzw ein Leichtbier waren auch immer inklusive. Und das ganze für rund 65 Kronen, also knapp 7€. Da haben wir uns mittags ausser Haus verköstigt, und abends ne Scheibe Brot, das kostet auch nicht mehr als zu Hause. 
Kaffee war so billig, dass wir sogar einige Pfund mit nach Hause genommen haben (Löfbergs Lila, ein toller Kaffee, mal was anderes als unsere heimischen Sorten). Und den Milchreis fertig gekocht in der Plastiktüte konnte ich auch nicht stehen lassen!!! :q
Dieses Jahr geht es auch wieder nach Schweden, wir haben ein prima Haus gefunden, ein günstiges Angebot, knapp 800€ für 2 Wochen inklusive allen Nebenkosten, Boot, Sauna und Whirlpool im Wald, da kann man doch nichts sagen. 
Es hat sich vieles, wie Schwedenulli schon geschrieben hat, angeglichen. 
Nur der Erholungsfaktor, der ist gleich geblieben, und deswegen: Schweden!!!


----------



## Johann (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

@schwedenklausi !
Nee, nee ganz im Gegenteil,haha. Aber ich muß sagen, wir sind mehrmals im Jahr oben und ich bin immer froh, in Schweden zu sein, wenn wenig Touris da sind...ist mir und meiner Familie persönlich angenehmer....so war es (etwas ironisch) gemeint
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





#h Johann


----------



## Fisch(an)fänger (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

Ich fahrte nun seit ca. 16 Jahren fast jedes Jahr nach Schweden. Ein Freund hat am Vännernsee ein Ferienhaus. Angefangen hat alles als reiner Motorradurlaub. D.h. ausser Sachen zum wechseln und einer Flasche Whisky für Notfälle war gar kein Platz. So haben wir alles vor Ort gekauft. Und schon vor 16 Jahren war abgesehen von Fleich, Wurst und Alkohol (und damals natürlich Benzin) der Preisunterschied zu Deutschland nicht sehr groß.
So hat z.B. unsere Stammpizzeria seit 10 Jahren den gleichen Preis. 1xPizza plus kleines Getränk 50 Kronen. 
Ich habe auch schon in anderen Regionen Urlaub gemacht und muß sagen spätestens nach einem Jahr abstinenz muß es wieder nach Schweden gehen.
Gruß
Fischanfänger


----------



## abborre (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

Ich habe als 16 jähriger meine erste Schwedentour (per Fahrrad) gemacht und
kann "Asnen-Ulli" nur beipflichten: Schweden ist nicht (mehr) teuer!
Vor nunmehr 26 Jahren war wirklich noch vieles sehr teuer, besonders wenn man als Schüler für einen 4 Wochen-Rad-Törn richtig hart für die Urlaubs-Kohle knüppeln mußte. 
Die schwere schwedische Wirtschaftsdepression der 90 er Jahre und der sich anschließende EU - Beitritt hat vieles verändert und viele Preise haben sich den in Deutschland gängigen Preisen angeglichen. 

Trotzdem hat die fast grenzenlose anglereische Freiheit, die wir als Schwedengäste geniessen können, all die Jahre alles andere aufgewogen.

Habe z.B. letze Woche eine Saisonkarte für 100 Skr (ca. 11 Eur) für einen ca. 1500 ha großen See gekauft. Fischbestand von Aal bis Zander, Eisangeln mit drin, kostenlose Bootsrampen, Schleppangeln erlaubt, lebender Köderfisch erlaubt, Nachtangeln erlaubt-- wo gibt es sowas in Deutschland????? 
Da ist es mir doch s.....egal, ob die Brötchen oder das Pfund Butter 25 ct. teurer sind als in Deuschtland!! Habe da jetzt eine Woche vom Eis geangelt
(leider mit mäßigem Erfolg) aber im Sommer gehts wieder für 3 Wochen hin; da kann ich mich mit den Kindern so richtig austoben.    Abborre
PS  Die Kinder sind übrigens in der Angelkarte gratis mit drin!!!


----------



## sunny (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

Also, wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, ich habe mir noch nie nen Kopp darüber gemacht#d . Egal wo ich hingefahren bin.

Ich fahre dahin, um Urlaub zu machen und nicht, um jeden Tag durchzurechnen, ob ich 5 Euronen mehr ausgegeben habe als zu Hause.

Wieviel Geld soll ich denn in ein oder zwei Wochen schon mehr bezahlen als in Germany? 50-60 Euro, wenn überhaupt? Wenn ich darüber nachdenken muss, dann bleibe ich lieber zu Hause.


----------



## NicoleMOL (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

Hallo zusammen,

das konnte man vor ein paar Jahren noch sagen, aber mittlerweile ist es wirklich so, wie Schwedenulli sagt. Man kann sich die Ruhe und den Angelerfolg eher in Schweden, als in den südlichen Ländern leisten. Ich war schon mehrere male in Schweden. Es hat sich sehr von den Preisen geändert.
Ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die eine dicke Geldtasche haben und mein Mann zählt auch nicht zu den Großverdienern. Wir schaffen es aber irgentwie uns den Urlaub zusammen zu sparen. Mein Tipp ist wenn man sparen will, dann immer mit mehreren Leuten fahren. Wir sind zwei Familien und dann klappt das auch, da die Ferienhaeuser immer groß genug sind. Und man dadurch immer nur die Hälfte berappen muß. Das einzige wo ich mich auch drüber ärger sind die Preise für´s Spaßwasser, also da könnte Schweden ja mal eingreifen, obwohl wenn man sich genügend mitnimmt wird´s lustig. 

Letztes Jahr habe ich mein Auto lieber noch mal in Schweden vollgetankt bevor es zurück nach Deutschland ging, der Preisunterschied lag bei fünf Cent und ich kann das bestätigen, da ich an der Tanke arbeite.
Und ich leider auch kein Rabatt vom Chef für´s tanken bekomme. #d 

LG NicoleMOL #h


----------



## Barschfreund (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

Moin Moin!

Ich finde Schweden immer wieder klasse. Der Artenreichtum und der zustand eigentlich aller Gewässer, die ich dort gesehen habe, entlockt mir immer wieder ein staunendes "Uiiiii...". Die Ruhe dort oben ist auch herrlich. Außerdem sind die Temperaturen und sowieso das ganze Wetter eher mein Geschmack. Aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen. In Schweden sind die leute außerdem überaus nett und gar nicht aufdringlich. Ich rede echt nur 08/15 schwedisch, wenn überhaupt, und lerne immer wieder nette Leute aller Altersklassen kennen. Mit Englisch kommt man nämlich superweit in Schweden. Bis auf die Grillwürstchen ist das Essen auch super und kostengünstig. Es ist halt das Urlaubsland, was so meinen Träumen entspricht. Und wenn man dann im Sommer abends aufs Wasser fährt, sich seine 2 Dosen Bier einpackt und einfach nur ausspannen kann, dann ist mir zig Mal mehr geholfen, als wie mit 2 Wochen Komatour in Spanien (ich war noch nie in einem südlichen europäischem Reiseland).

Schweden ist einfach nur geil.


----------



## Free78 (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

Hallo,

möchte auch meinen Senf mal dazugeben.
Ich finde das Schweden durchaus teuer sein kann. Habe dieses Jahr sowohl für nen privaten Schwedenurlaub (2 Personen + 1 Hund) nach Unterkünften gesucht, als auch für ne Ferienmaßnahme des Heims für das ich arbeite.

Der Haken bei der privaten Suche war einfach, dass man für 2 Personen einfach schlecht Häuser findet, bzw. das der Preis der für 6 Personen sehr günstig ist, für 2 Personen dann schon eftig sein kann. Denke aber das ist überall ähnlich, ist mir nur dieses Jahr nochmal aufgefallen.
Die Kosten für Angelschein, Boot etc. in der Nebesaison sind recht gut erträglich. Eingekauft wird selbstverständlich im Aldi, Lidl, etc.

Bei der Suche einer Unterkunft für eine Jugendgruppe wurden die unterschiede dann aber doch arg. Hab mich vergangene Woche sehr geärgert, als meinem Gesprächspartner von einem großen Campingplatz am Äsnen plötzlich auffiel, das der zuvor genannte Preis von 90 Euro pro Woche für ein Kanu nicht stimmte und kurzerhand auf 180 Euro/Woche erhöht wurde. 
zudem fand ich auch die Angelscheinpreise mit ca. 30 Euro/Woche arg hoch. Für mich ist das verkraftbar, aber für unsere Jugendlichen wohl eher nicht.
Ja ich weiß, da wird für teures Geld besetzt, aber 30 Euro die Woche finde ich aus Sichtweise der Jugendlichen schon heftig.

Habe jetzt nach erneuter Suche aber dafür einen super günstigen und schönen Campingplatz für uns gefunden und der ist mit 250 Euro für 10 Tage mit 11 Personen und 1 Euro Miete pro Boot/Stunde ein echter Traum.
Der Angelschein kostet 120 SEK die Woche.

Gruß,

Florian


----------



## elbfänger (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

Mal eben zurück aufs telefonieren in Schweden.

Kann ich mir dort einfach ne Prepaid Karte holen? Auspacken und lostelefonieren? 

Ist es wirklich kostengünstiger als wenn ich mit meinem Vertragshandy nach Deutschland telefoniere?

Grüsse
elbfänger


----------



## Lex (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*



			
				elbfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eben zurück aufs telefonieren in Schweden.
> 
> Kann ich mir dort einfach ne Prepaid Karte holen? Auspacken und lostelefonieren?
> 
> ...



Hi elbfänger,

ja, Du kannst Dir problemlos eine Prepaid-Karte holen, bekommst Du in der Rgel jedem Laden, der E-Artikel wie Computer, Telefone, Haushaltselektro etc. führt. Hab mir letztes Jahr eine von Telia aufgrund der großen Netzabdeckung und der niedrigen Preise geholt.

Aufladen geht dort auch und in jedem größeren Supermarkt. Ankommende Anrufe sind natürlich natürlich für lau, abgehende nach .se sind billich |supergri (genauer Tarif keine Ahnung, nie genutzt), nach .de unter 70 ct pro Minute, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Guthabenverfall wie fast überall in Europa, kleinere nach 6 Monaten, größere nach einem Jahr. Details unter

http://telia.se/privat/frame.do?sl=teliase_privatpersoner&mainFrame=/privat.do

Netzabdeckung unterschiedlich, in Süd- und Mittelschweden hab ich mit Telia noch nie Probleme gehabt. Details zur Abdeckung unter

http://www.gsmworld.com/roaming/gsminfo/index.shtml

Gruß, Alex


----------



## FlipDaFish (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

ALso meine Erfahrung aus den letzten 4 Jahren ist, das man in Schweden auf dem gleichen Preisniveau ist wie in Deutschland (von Alkohol mal abgesehn, den sollte man sich aus D mitbringen)
Ansonsten alles ähnlich. Zigaretten kosten auch in etwa das selbe. 
Ferienhäuser bekommt man auch für 500-700€/Woche für 6 Personen. Das sind dann etwa 100€ p.P. und Woche. Da kann man nicht meckern denke ich...Ich spreche von SÜdschweden (See Asnen).

Einmal Asnen immer Asnen...

Gruß
Flip


----------



## Honeyball (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

Und du meinst, dass man aufgrund Deiner Eindrücke nach 4 1/2 Jahren dieses Thema unbedingt wieder nach oben holen musste??? #c
Oder hast Du aufgrund der Thematik damals jetzt 4 Jahre geforscht und möchtest jetzt Deine Ergebnisse präsentieren???:m


----------



## FlipDaFish (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Schweden ist mir viel zu teuer!*

Ja genau. 4 Jahre intensiver Forschung haben mich zu dem empirisch ermittelten Ergebnis gebracht...
Ne hab das Thema zufällig bei den Suchergebnissen gesehen und nicht aufs Datum geachtet |bigeyes#h


----------

